# Rod tube caps/flanges



## Td1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Can anyone inform me where to purchase these, I want them in black


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This outfit has a large variety of plastic specialty items and might have what you need.... http://www.marineeast.com/a_hme/hme_hme.asp

I think, though, that most rod tubes that builders use come with a pre-formed end so the actual tube is a one piece unit....


----------



## Td1 (Nov 21, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> This outfit has a large variety of plastic specialty items and might have what you need.... http://www.marineeast.com/a_hme/hme_hme.asp
> 
> I think, though, that most rod tubes that builders use come with a pre-formed end so the actual tube is a one piece unit....


Thx, I did look into this co.


----------



## Td1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thx I did look into this co.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a thread on here on how to make them from thin wall pvc. 2 threads actually.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

http://thmarine.com/rod-tube-flanges


----------

